# Seahorses



## patdbunny

WANNNNTTTT SOOOMMMMEEE!!

But I'm afraid :lol: . Patience - what's that? 

I've been contemplating some CB ones from OceanRider. Anyone know of other sources for CB seahorses? Also recommendations for filter and/or set up? I was reading a sponge filter is good for them. Is that the normal little sponge filters I use for my freshwater fish fry?

I've only had a few experiences in the past with salt. And from my understanding it was just dumb luck I kept them alive.
First time was about 15 years ago as a teenager. I had a 20 gal hex and I got the following out of the tidepools at the beach here (san diego): baby sculpin, baby opal eye, hermit crabs, some unidentified wrasse looking thing. The hermits died within a few days. I used an undergravel filter with coarse crushed coral. No chiller. Except for the hermits this tank lived for a year before I lost interest in maintaining it.

Last year I got a 10 gal hex in anticipation of sea horses. I used an aquaclear mini filter, live sand, live rock and put two damsels and a small angler fish in there. After cycling for over a month I put in some hermits and a brittle star. From what I can gather, I got marine ich. I was told to treat by slowly reducing salinity over several days to kill the ich and then raise the salinity back to normal after two weeks. Was told medication would kill my inverts and bacteria and I would have to recycle the tank again.

I thought I followed directions - but everyone died. 
Any thoughts? Suggestions on trying again?

thanks.


----------



## redpaulhus

Your local LFS should be able to order you captive-bred ponies if they don't have them in stock already - many are now carrying _Hippocampus reidi_ from ORA. 
However, if your limited to a 10g hex I would stay with dwarf species, which you will probably need to get via Ocean Rider.

Either way I would plan on the tank having no other fish than seahorses. If your going with a bigger species you can use liverock, but the dwarfs may get stung my inverts on liverock, so I would avoid it in a dwarf tank.

Plan on hand-feeding the fish twice a day (probably frozen mysids, or enriched baby brine shrimp for dwarfs).

I'm guessing you lost the fish last time due to an ammonia or nitrite spike, but thats just a guess. Small tanks are incredibly hard to keep balanced compared to larger tanks.

www.seahorse.org has some awesome info.

I'm currently considering setting up a tank for _H. reidi _ - my wife fell in love with them at a local LFS. I'm thinking about a 20XH or 30XH tank (might end up with a 45xh though) - vertical space is very important with ponies - and a fair amount of liverock (a little less than 1 pound per gallon I think) combined with a HOB skimmer (may just use a modified seaclown or prizm) along with a DIY refugium. A very thin layer of coral sand (less than half and inch) will go on the bottom.

I'll probably cycle mine with the liverock, and add a pair of ponies maybe 3-6 months later.

HTH,
Red


----------



## patdbunny

Thanks Red.
I'm not limited to a ten gal. I just thought that was "sufficient" as OR themselves sell a 8.5 gal for a pair of regular ponies. I do understand the bigger the better. I was hoping to be able to do without the skimmer and refugium. Wanted to KISS. But I suppose that's an oxymoron with salt, eh? Hmmm. I have to think about it harder.
roz.


----------



## redpaulhus

You can get by without either - I like the skimmer because it lets me go a little further between water changes and just cuts down maint... and I like the 'fuge a) because it provides a 24/7 live food source and b) because I just *love* looking at all the critters in the 'fuge (I think I spend more time looking at pods and brittlestars than at corals...)


I thought even OR recommended bigger for the non-pixies, but I haven't surfed their site lately, so I may be wrong. 
In my case, all my local LFS have _H. reidi_ - which get big - so I want a very tall tank. The 20xh I might go with is in the same footprint as a standard 10g. Part of the reason I'm considering a 45g is that I have one empty in my basement, along with an oak stand and glasstop... so I wouldn't have to shell out alot of cash for the tank/stand/hood...  and xtra-tall tanks are super expensive around here...


----------



## patdbunny

They sell a "sea ranch" which they advertize as "everything you need".
following is an excerpt:

The Sea Ranch includes:

8 1/2 gallon, 28 inch tall, 14 inch wide hexagon tank from Sea Clear, Whisper power filter, 15 watt incandescent light, water conditioner, thermometer and complete installation and cycle instructions delivered via UPS ground.

Once your tank is set up and cycled simply notify Ocean Rider and we will ship via FedEx overnight 2 Ocean Rider Mustangs!!, Vibrance 1, 200 Live Red Shrimp with Hawaiian , 12 month membership into the exclusive Ocean Rider club!

From their site, the mustangs can get 6 inches so definitely not pygmies. I understand what you mean about using what tanks you have. I'm sure I can dig a larger tank up somewhere out of my garage.


----------



## soshesays

you got stuff from the tidepools?? Isn't it illegal to take things from there?? Just asking, I don't care.. but if you can take stuff... i'm packing my car up and taking a trip :lol: I visited there when I was younger, my class took a field trip there, wish I could remember


----------



## Fishfirst

remember that seahorses aren't for beginners... and definately for die hard aquarists... they MUST be fed twice a day, and usually they need to be hand fed... that means no vacations or someone who KNOWS what they are doing when you leave. I strongly don't encourage it considering they are becoming fairly rare in the oceans and you don't have much previous experience... but if you do decide to go with it... we'll help you through all the steps!


----------



## redpaulhus

soshesays @ 2/27/2005 said:


> you got stuff from the tidepools?? Isn't it illegal to take things from there?? Just asking, I don't care.. but if you can take stuff... i'm packing my car up and taking a trip  :lol: I visited there when I was younger, my class took a field trip there, wish I could remember


In California it IS in fact illegal to collect from tidepools without special permits.

(of course, most everything there would need a chiller to stay alive).

They have some awesome tidepool displays and info at the Birch Aquarium (at Scripps) in La Jolla... they gave me directions to some awesome tidepools in San Diego when I was on vacation there (but I took only photos, no critters).


----------



## Guest

a ten gal is perfectly fine for dwarf seahorses. if you do want a tankmate for them, a pipefish would be fine since they're needs are pretty much the same and they are just as delicate and docile as the sea horses.
have caution however:
keeping sea horses and pipefish is a BIG challenge! i dont wanna rain on your parade, but keeping sea horses alive is tough. I've had pipefish, which in my opinion are easier to keep than seahorses, but are still hard to keep! they are very finicky eaters!


----------



## Guppy_Girl

I am getting another pair of dwarf seahorses for my 2 - gallon tank from seahorsefarms.com, (REALLY good site for seahorses and pipefish). They are relatively cheap and all you need is a filter, heater, and some plants and stuff. It sounds really easy, the hardest part about seahorses is that you can't just feed them anything VERY picky eaters. They like A LOT of live foods.


----------



## Pac-Man

2 gallons wont be enough for a pair


----------



## Fishfirst

exactly my thoughts, and whats worse, the tank will be highly unstable and can easily crash... especially with the volume of food you need to feed those seahorses.


----------



## Pac-Man

patdbunny said:


> WANNNNTTTT SOOOMMMMEEE!!
> 
> Last year I got a 10 gal hex in anticipation of sea horses. I used an aquaclear mini filter, live sand, live rock and put two damsels and a small angler fish in there.


wait... not that im a saltwater expert... but i was just reading through this post and I realized.... you kept an angler fish in a 10 gallon tank?? are we thinking of the same thing here, the big fish with long teeth and that light in front of his head?


----------



## Fishfirst

Somewhat right pacman, there are tons of species of anglers, but all will eat 2 damsels for sure eventually. Also depending on the species and your water change/filtration schedule, it maybe way to much bioload on your tiny 10 gallon...


----------



## Pac-Man

you can keep angler fish?? wow... oh and by the way, i realized that she might have abeen trying to say angel fish, but made a typo.... its a mystery... but wow, can u really keep angler fish?? dont they like dark places?


----------



## coral reef

I understand your reasoning Patdbunny(nice name! I really like it) 
I just got 2 seahorses, and its the first saltwater tank ive ever had.
I really disagree with the people who say that these beautuful marine fish should only be kept by saltwater experts. I don't mean that parents should start going into petstores and buying seahorses with the intention on keeping them like most people would keep a goldfish, but if your have the time, the patience, and the funds to keep your seahorses thriving, I believe that you could be a great seahorse keeper. Look at me! I'm a 13yearold with a seahorse tank, and my seahorses are live and well. All training for my dream of being a marine biologist.
Some LPS have seahorses, I was lucky in finding a store that was very helpful, and was with me every step of the way.

I wish you the best of luck with your seahorses!(when you get them)
They are bewitching creatures


----------



## Guest

Coral....this post is 5 years old. please check the date of the last post before replying to a thread.


----------



## coral reef

Coral? Since when am I coral?
Jeez. Get it RIGHT! [jk.]
man--i feel so alone.
this site is confusing.
Blah.


----------



## Guest

LOL my bad. didnt see your signature


----------



## flamingo

Not going to comment on anything previous on here, seeing from the date...

But Katie, I agree. Although they're not "the hardest" they're also not "the easiest." Definitely far from being for experts. IMHO they're honestly alright to care for as long as you have the information, and start the tank up the right way. Keep a solid feeding schedule, keep in mind those extra concerns that many other fish don't have, and you can do it. Kept reidi, zosterae, and comes... favorite fish, need more work than others, but it's worth it.


----------



## coral reef

Haha, its no problem


----------



## cherryqueen1222

I have a 20 gallon tank that isn't set up yet cuz i'm not all that sure what im doing and need some help with the figuring out of the appropriate pH levels and the Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate etc. if anyone can help that would be super. Oh and I don't know if you needed to know this or not but i plan on having a seahorse only tank thnx!!


----------



## TheOldSalt

*sigh*

I know how these things happen. New people see everything as "new" since it's new to them, and a search takes them right to something they want. Oh well; happens all the time.

Okay, so the first thing you want to do is get a few actual BOOKS on the subject of saltwater tanks. reading them will help you immensely, since you'll pick up the answers to questions you don't even know you should be asking.

As for your questions:

pH- 8.2-8.4
Ammonia and nitrite- zero
Nitrate- below .10

20 gallon seahorse-only is a very good way to go. Too big and feeding them becomes very difficult, but too small and the water gets too polluted. Give your horses a lot of stuff to hold onto all day, and make sure that you can feed them BEFORE you get them, by which I mean you can secure a steady supply of the food they need. After that, buy captive born horses from a specialty place. They will be very expensive, but they will LIVE. An expensive fish that lives is ultimately much cheaper than a cheap one that dies, right?


----------



## cherryqueen1222

thnx abunch that rly helped plus I do have the food and such so thanks for answering my questions trust me I will have a LOT more but thats all i need to know for now!!!


----------



## cherryqueen1222

more questions!!
thanx for answering my questions um is there any MAIN things i ABSOLUTELY NEED to have for my fishtank? just the neccessities nothing more please i have pleanty of ppl who can tell me the smaller details plus readings and stuff so please just the BIG stuff thnx!!


----------



## Fishfirst

For horses, a protien skimmer, liverock, and some powerheads for flow.


----------



## cherryqueen1222

anything else?


----------



## Fishfirst

a chiller would be useful, as well as some lights


----------

